# Reasonable Fitness Goals



## Kiefer (8 Apr 2009)

Hello, this is my first time posting here so I apologize if this is in the wrong location.

I plan on joining the Canadian Army as an Infantry Soldier by around September of 2010. However, I am worried that I will not be able to meet the necessary physical fitness requirements to do so, and I was hoping I could get some insight on how to start a good training program.

I am 18 years old, 6'0 and about 220lbs (give or take). However, this is mostly (I'm ashamed to say) accumulated in the form of abdominal fat (stomach and chest). My current workout routine has been somewhat erratic, but consists mostly of push ups, sit ups, bench press, arm curls, and cycling (I don't mark in distance but I cycle through Fish Creek Park for an afternoon for those who know what that is). I can swim though, so I guess that's a bonus. 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## chris_log (8 Apr 2009)

Kiefer said:
			
		

> Hello, this is my first time posting here so I apologize if this is in the wrong location.
> 
> I plan on joining the Canadian Army as an Infantry Soldier by around September of 2010. However, I am worried that I will not be able to meet the necessary physical fitness requirements to do so, and I was hoping I could get some insight on how to start a good training program.
> 
> ...



Get a gym membership and get some personal training (expensive, but worth it). I can't preach the benefits of personal training enough. Also, get on a regular schedule. Erratic workouts accomplish nothing (I would know).


----------



## Kiefer (8 Apr 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> Get a gym membership and get some personal training (expensive, but worth it). I can't preach the benefits of personal training enough. Also, get on a regular schedule. Erratic workouts accomplish nothing (I would know).



Problem is that I'm working on a students salary (one that's living at home too).


----------



## stewacide (8 Apr 2009)

I'm pretty sure you're going to have to lose all that fat (and keep it off) _BEFORE_ you can start putting on lean muscle. That's because when you restrict your calorie intake - the only way to lose fat - your body consumes fat and muscle in a more-or-less fixed ratio (so whatever muscle you put on while fat will be lost when you try to slim down).

...re: a work out (once you've lost the weight, this is the first step!), I find a home gym - bench with bar, dumb-bell set, and pull-up bar - does everything I need, so long as you put the time in regularly. You seem to have the right idea here already.

As for cardio, I'd drop the bike. Bikes are for getting around EFFICIENTLY. Cardio is about working HARD! Buy a pair of runners and hit the pavement. Also cardio is first and foremost to improve your stamina: in terms of your total calorie intake-over-consumption, even extended hard cardio won't burn a whole lot of calories, so if you think you can eat whatever you want so long as you're doing cardio forget about it!!! You _MUST_ manage what you put in your mouth!


----------



## psychedelics07 (8 Apr 2009)

im also 6' and 210lbs, with a good sized belly, which i got as souvenir from living in germany.   doesnt matter what size or shape, as long as u get the job done.  im starting in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Apr 2009)

Kiefer, if you read through this section you will find more than enough info to get yourself ready.
Good luck and locked.


----------

